# Anchor at the "O"



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

I was fishing the "O" on Saturday and had to leave my anchor hooked to the wreck. If anyone finds it-I will be happy to buy it back....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Any idea where on the ship it is? We've got a group going out there tomorrow and I'll have them take a lok for it.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get ahold of Sea-lark.. He'll probably find it later on, Also He has a few for sale...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, But sealark wont find it on the big O too deep for my old ass. I do have a few used anchors for sale though.


----------

